# Ab plc



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Can somebody tell me what model PLC this one is?


That's not a PLC, it's a remote I/O rack for a PLC, and various versions of RIO systems were used across different vintages of PLCs. If you're lucky, it's talking to a PLC5, because those are still well supported. If not, and it's for a PLC3 or 2, maybe not so lucky.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

After about 20 yrs of guys working in there it becomes an ugly mess. Go look in some of the other MCC's and you should find the PLC


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

JRaef said:


> That's not a PLC, it's a remote I/O rack for a PLC, and various versions of RIO systems were used across different vintages of PLCs. If you're lucky, it's talking to a PLC5, because those are still well supported. If not, and it's for a PLC3 or 2, maybe not so lucky.


Or the version before the PLC2, the 1771 I think. It's been 25 years.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

backstay said:


> Or the version before the PLC2, the 1771 I think. It's been 25 years.


Before the PLC2 was the "PLC", Allen Bradley coined the term originally. For years they vigorously defended it against competitors too, but eventually it became so widely used as a generic term that they stopped.

1771, 2, 4 etc was the catalog number prefix.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

What are you working on there George ?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Its actually work I'm pricing for a steel mill, they are replacing a cooling tower and need some I/O's landed on this rack. I told them I could provide a quote for the programming as well but my resources aren't too familiar with this and do not have software. PLC's are definitely not my expertise and was wondering what your thoughts were. The prints provided only show the terminals I would be landing wires on and doesnt say anything about programming. Generally when it comes to programming, how is it shown on prints, or in other words, how do you estimate that type of work (how is it presented to you, e.g. in paragraph form, ladder diagram, etc.)?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> Its actually work I'm pricing for a steel mill, they are replacing a cooling tower and need some I/O's landed on this rack. I told them I could provide a quote for the programming as well but my resources aren't too familiar with this and do not have software. PLC's are definitely not my expertise and was wondering what your thoughts were. The prints provided only show the terminals I would be landing wires on and doesnt say anything about programming. Generally when it comes to programming, how is it shown on prints, or in other words, how do you estimate that type of work (how is it presented to you, e.g. in paragraph form, ladder diagram, etc.)?


 
The guy I work for does the programming, or his Engineers do it if it involves a lot of changes. I can read it, and program at a junior level, but this has to be done professionally IMO
I would sub out the programming, and he can print out the program that's in there, and then you have a working set to design, and bid from. Your guys run the comm wire, and the I/O

Edit: They also may their own people do all the programming changes


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

dronai said:


> The guy I work for does the programming, or his Engineers do it if it involves a lot of changes. I can read it, and program at a junior level, but this has to be done professionally IMO
> I would sub out the programming, and he can print out the program that's in there, and then you have a working set to design, and bid from. Your guys run the comm wire, and the I/O
> 
> Edit: They also may their own people do all the programming changes


If you don't have someone to work with on the programming, contact your local AB house. Rockwell can provide programming services through an internal group called CSM under contract to you, so you retain being the prime. Or on big jobs that might be too risky for you financially, they can be the prime and hire you back for all of the field work. I know people who do that both ways.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

dronai said:


> The guy I work for does the programming, or his Engineers do it if it involves a lot of changes. I can read it, and program at a junior level, but this has to be done professionally IMO
> I would sub out the programming, and he can print out the program that's in there, and then you have a working set to design, and bid from. Your guys run the comm wire, and the I/O
> 
> Edit: They also may their own people do all the programming changes


Yeah thats always been the case for me, the customer has in house programmers, but this customer said their programmer doesnt work there anymore. They have a vendor who does their programming but would like having another source as well. I put my foot in my mouth when I said I could get that handled for them because my resources arent that great. It was one of those under-the-gun reactions to sound good to a potentially large customer. Now I just have to make it all work out. Any suggestions on how to divert this now? If I somehow pursue it, how do you request programming info for quoting?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

JRaef said:


> If you don't have someone to work with on the programming, contact your local AB house. Rockwell can provide programming services through an internal group called CSM under contract to you, so you retain being the prime. Or on big jobs that might be too risky for you financially, they can be the prime and hire you back for all of the field work. I know people who do that both ways.


Wow, this sounds very interesting. In your opinion how do their pricing compare with regular vendors?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> Yeah thats always been the case for me, the customer has in house programmers, but this customer said their programmer doesnt work there anymore. They have a vendor who does their programming but would like having another source as well. I put my foot in my mouth when I said I could get that handled for them because my resources arent that great. It was one of those under-the-gun reactions to sound good to a potentially large customer. Now I just have to make it all work out. Any suggestions on how to divert this now? If I somehow pursue it, how do you request programming info for quoting?


No biggie, just call a PLC programming co. I can ask my connection if he wants to bid it.
Edit: I like JReafs suggestion


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Call a controls integrator. They will help you out.


----------

